# Middle Zone Opener



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Good luck and be safe to everyone going out for the opener this weekend. Let us know how you did. Steve


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

Hopefully this opener won't be as crowded as last weekend's.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Should be slow in my spot I picked out, the wife and I decided to try and start bringing our three year old daughter out this fall, so far she liked squirrel hunting, see how duck hunting goes tommorow morning


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

If I see one treasure Hunter tomorrow I'll be pissed. I'm expecting lots of pressure based on the amount of people I saw heading north today.


----------



## Alldone88 (Nov 13, 2009)

I left GR around 4pm and was surprised to not see even 1 single boat while on 131.. most years it feels like I'm following 10 other rigs. All about timing I guess. 

Launched tonight in "somewhere nw Michigan" and the parking lot was lighter that previous years. We'll see what that means for birds come morning.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Good luck to everyone and keep reports coming. I used to have very good hunts at Fletcher pond and Tawas lake but somehow it died down. Hopefully, next year I heard Saginaw bay will be part of middle zone. I will go for sure.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Anyone out at o'Brien's pond ,nice morning could use a little wind.im waiting to hear the shots. I'm deer hunting this morning close to there. Good luck


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

All set up waiting for hours.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

One wood duck down for brx. I still haven't taken the safety off.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Ended up with a woody and a mallard.

FF picked up a woody.

Lots of guys out up here. Definitely changed the traffic pattern.


----------



## the_skog (Jan 19, 2006)

Hunted a beaver flooding that is local but I just found. Ended up with 2 woodies and a drake mallard but learned the patterns a ton. Next time should have more opportunities. I know most people want the bay in the middle zone but I hope it stays south. I hunt around gladwin and NP/FP I like having 2 opening days.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Had a great middle zone opener with my dad and my 4 year old son Easton who was out for his first duck hunt! He was so excited that he woke me up at 3am and asked if it was time to go yet! After a few more hours of sleep, we left the dock about 6am and headed toward the marsh. We had good action all morning and ended with 6 woodies and a couple mallards. After we got back to the dock and unloaded all our gear I asked him if he had a good time...."Dad, I can't wait to do that again!"























Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Piles and smiles. Great post.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I was only able to get 1 woodie due to poor shooting. Not many mallards coming to my pond this year. Only 3rd year for me there and it’s been different every year. Group a mile east of me or so sounded like they had a banner day.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

wolverines said:


> I was only able to get 1 woodie due to poor shooting. Not many mallards coming to my pond this year. Only 3rd year for me there and it’s been different every year. Group a mile east of me or so sounded like they had a banner day.


 Or, they shot poorly, too!


----------



## quack&honk (Sep 15, 2013)

We shot 5 today. Didn't shoot the best. The lack of wind this morning made it difficult to get birds to work properly. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds like a few good hunts today!

Decided to skip the duck hunting today and instead drove north with the kids for a family day trip. Hit the upland covers and came out with a grouse and 4 woodcock between my husband and I. We shot our limit of trees too. Lol. The morning started slow but we ended in a nice cover with multiple flushes for both types of birds.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

We got one woodie and missed one. Lake my buddy hunts deer by that never has anyone on it as he says, had five parties. One never shot, one shot at everything. They sailed one duck into the lake and then yelled "I effing hit it" then didn't bother to go look for it for like 15 minutes until it long made it into the brush on shore. Seeing the shots they took I understand why he was amazed he hit one.

Way more shooting this year all around.

Conflicted as it's a beautiful area but want fewer people and more birds.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Scratched out a couple more tonight. 

Gashed my waders wide open. That sucked. Fortunately I picked up a spare pair this summer cheap.

Not sure where to go in the morning.


----------

